# Expat planning to live in Setia Alam



## miemah (Apr 24, 2014)

Is it safe to live in Setia Alam? Which part of Setia Alam is better? And is the place a family/child-friendly place? I have 2 babies, my only concern is the environment where they will be living in. Normally, how much is the rental, for a Terrace there. We are family of four.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

It's a very new community and I think it is developing very well. Security issue will depend on the security measure of your area. Is it gated? with cameras? hows control at entry points? i wouldnt recommend this area to expats since its fairly new but i know it has a good intnl school (Tenby) and community mall for shopping and leisure.

you can try propertyguru or iproperty and search for rental properties in that area to survey market price.


----------



## david lau (Apr 20, 2013)

Miemah,

Though Setia Alam is a new area but can be accessed easily. Shopping malls, international school and other amenities are just not far away. 
There are gated and guarded housing community.

Cheers.


----------

